# Oil Temperature sensor issue



## u4ikguy (Jun 6, 2007)

So there was a leak coming from the oil "pressure" sensor over the oil filter housing. My mechanic changed out both of them and the leak has stopped. Strangely enough, my gas mileage has gone significantly up, and my car runs much smoother and quiter. Now, when I was driving back home from the shop, I toggled to the oil pressure temp guage and it was giving me a reading and then it just disappeared. All I could see were just three lines accross and the temp doesnt show. When I turned the car off and drove it later, the temp would show up again and then once again, it would disappear for the duration of the ride. Is it possible that taking the oil filter housing off and disconnecting the cables that the temp sensor was damaged? What could be the issue? Should the mechanic just change out the temp sensor as well? It worked always before I had the repair made.


----------



## u4ikguy (Jun 6, 2007)

*Oh, My car is a 1998 Jetta GLX VR6*

Oh, My car is a 1998 Jetta GLX VR6


----------

